# Shooting Nude in Public?



## rockangelphotography (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok so i have a couples session comming up soon, and i know that for most of them i would like to have the female topless, we plan to do the shoot in the woods, but it is the back of a public park, and i am not quite sure how to go about getting the images i am looking for....i have never done something like this is the open....any suggestions?:er:


----------



## Battou (Dec 27, 2008)

Robes or coats and go as deep into the wooded aria as possible.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 27, 2008)

Battou said:


> Robes or coats and go as deep into the wooded aria as possible.


 

ok, would it be considered more legal if she were wearing modesty patches? do you think? i have been racking my brain over this for like a week


----------



## Battou (Dec 27, 2008)

I would not even begin to know....Illegle is illeagle, there is no more or less only inturpritations and leinencies.

What you need to do first is double check the local dress codes for your aria. To tell you the truth here it is leagle for a woman to go topless (with some restrictions that I can't remember but...)


----------



## AduNeButt (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sure if it's in the middle of the woods your chances of being caught are quite slim.  However, if you're just going for the pure morality of it, I would find it rare if any dress code allowed nudity in a public park.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 28, 2008)

Pasties are legal...what you call "modesty patches." 

I don't believe in the "disrobe at the last second" suggestion. With any but the most experienced of nude models this is a terrible idea. Most people need a few minutes at the very least to get comfortable in their skin. Disrobing at the last second will likely leave your model feeling too exposed. 

That said, have a robe on hand, and be prepared to run.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2008)

Should be pretty safe.  Assuming that you're not going to be standing right on the trail, you'll see anyone walking by long before they see you.  Unless you're just being really loud...  With it being winter, it will be a little harder to hide (no leaves), but it's still easier than you think.  You'd be suprised how many people won't notice you just 30 or 40 feet off the trail (making no attempt to hide, just standing there)...  In the summer that distance changes to 10-20 feet, lol.

I've done far worse than that in the woods at public parks in & around Dallas...


----------



## hankejp (Dec 28, 2008)

have a few people spread out with radios to let you know if someone is coming.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 29, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Should be pretty safe. Assuming that you're not going to be standing right on the trail, you'll see anyone walking by long before they see you. Unless you're just being really loud... With it being winter, it will be a little harder to hide (no leaves), but it's still easier than you think. You'd be suprised how many people won't notice you just 30 or 40 feet off the trail (making no attempt to hide, just standing there)... In the summer that distance changes to 10-20 feet, lol.
> 
> I've done far worse than that in the woods at public parks in & around Dallas...


 



Yeah i am beginging to think i was more worried than i should be... but thanx to everyone for your feedback....we are supposed to accomplish this shoot on wednsday so hopfully it will be successfull and i will post the results lol


----------



## skieur (Dec 29, 2008)

Timing is everything.  These kinds of shots are most often done before or after a major rainstorm when few people are likely to be around.  Early Sunday morning is another good time.

skieur


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah unfortunatly sunday is out of the question... I have my "day job" (a photographer at a studio 121 in the mall) and i have to work all weekends... =(


----------



## JC1220 (Dec 29, 2008)

Doing nude work in public brings on a great responsibility for the safety of your model. If possible, have one or two people with you to act as lookout not only for possible indecent exposure problems, but people who may want to harm you and your model. If allowed where you live or you if you have a CWP, carry a gun. It may seem extreme, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yeah i have my assistant and the female model i have is going to have her Boyfriend with us (he is going to be in some of the shots) so as far as safty we will be ok. I guess i am going to keep a robe on hand and just keep her covered if anyone comes around


----------



## anubis404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Camoflauge paint.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 29, 2008)

rockangelphotography said:


> the female model i have is going to have her Boyfriend with us



Bad News Bears.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 30, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Bad News Bears.


 


LOL no he is the one that is the most excited, they are doing this together...its for the both of them


----------

